# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Anybody familiar with Beastdrol? or Dieselbolan?

## DiamondDeuce

Family,

Just wanted to get some feedback on some products I was thinking about purchasing. 

Supposedly these products are all the rage? 
Here is some info that I jacked from another site.

Has anyone on here ever used it? Is it worth my time?



W*hat is Beastdrol?

Beastdrol is a true a designer supplement. It originally hit the market as the product known as Superdrol, it's original formula has been discontinued due to it's main ingredient being on the list for supplements doomed to be banned by congress very soon. A new supplement company by the name of "Need To Build Muscle Inc" made a very small quantity of this same product for a limited time. Once this batch is gone, the product will never be seen again. 



What kind of results can I expect from Beastdrol?

Beastdrol is extremely powerful. It will produce substantial increases in lean muscle tissue and strength. Many people report getting better gains in lean mass and strength with Beastdrol than with any other oral steroid , with the exception of the strength from Anadrol . Although, the dose used with Anadrol is usually 100mg or higher, when a 30mg dose of Beastdrol is comparable.

The actual amount of muscle and strength gained is unable to be determined. There are too many factors that go into a training and diet regimen to accurately tell anyone how much strength and size you will gain. It is safe to say though, you will not be disappointed with your results.

The type of gains that come from beastdrol are all lean. There is no bloat or fat gains, and noticeable increases vascularity are reported by most users.




Do I need Post Cycle Therapy after using Beastdrol?


YES.

A full PCT is always recommended when using Beastdrol.

When using Beastdrol, a single bottle will last you four (4) weeks. You should follow your Beastdrol cycle with UNLEASHED and Post-Cycle for another four (4) weeks. This stack will give you a full eight (8) weeks to make some serious muscle gains and huge progress in the gym.




What side effects can I get while using Beastdrol?

Headaches, lethargy, acne, aggression, high blood pressure (HBP), thinning of the hair, and a decline in healthy cholesterol levels.

These are typical of any other designer hormone. You should not use Beastdrol if you have any preexisting conditions that can be made worse by the use of Anabolic Steroids .




Do I need an AI (aromatase inhibitor) when using Beastdrol?

Typically, no you do not. Beastdrol will not convert to estrogen, and in fact it will do the opposite and may even lower estrogen levels. When doing PCT, it is always wise to have one handy just in case. But I have yet to hear of someone needing an AI with Beastdrol. UNLEASHED should be more than enough to manage Estrogen levels for Beastdrol users.




Will taking Beastdrol give me gyno?

No, it will not. If you are prone to Gyno, it is suggested to run UNLEASHED for the whole eight (8) weeks of the cycle. In which case you would need two (2) bottles of UNLEASHED to complete your whole cycle.




Is Beastdrol liver toxic?

Yes, it is. All methylated hormones are. You should always use a liver supplement when using methylated oral hormones. The active ingredients in Post-Cycle should be plenty of support for your liver after cycle. If you are worried about live toxicity during cycle, you can take Post-Cycle during your whole eight (8) weeks. So you would need two (2) bottle of Post-Cycle to complete your whole cycle.

Many people say Beastdrol is more toxic than oral steroids . This is unproven in every way you look at it. There are no studies ever given or shown that proves Beastdrol is any more toxic than any common oral steroid, but caution should always be observed, so it is not recommended you ever take beastdrol for more than six (6) weeks.




I'm under the age of 21, should I use Beastdrol?

No. In fact, you should not use any steroid or hormonal product if you are under 21. Your body is already making plenty of natural Testosterone at your age and there is no need to mess with Hormonal products.




Im an athlete in organized sports, should I use Beastdrol?

No.
Using Beastdrol to enhance athletic performance in competitive sports is morally wrong and against the rules of every known organized sports leagues. Cheating in sports by a few, is the main reason Steroids are illegal for all of us. Not only are you cheating yourself, but you are also going to get caught. Beastdrol will make any drug-tested athlete test positive for WADA banned substances during the cycle.




When taking Beastdrol, what dose should I take?

Each bottle has 90 capsules with 10mg of the active ingredient in each.
Typical dose ranges between 10-40mg, which is equal to one (1) to even four (4) capsules per day.

It is suggested that first timers user take two (2) capsules per day, yielding a 20mg daily dose. Gains will be slow and even unnoticed at less than 20mg per day.

It is not suggested for even the most advanced user to ever go take more than four (4) capsules in any 24hr period, taking over 40mg per day is pushing it, though it can be done safely. Those with lots of experience and knowledge of steroids should make a responsible choice. An absolute max dose should not exceed 50mg, the five (5) capsule dose should only be used by someone who is extremely well developed and experienced. Expect more side effects in the higher doses.




How long can I cycle it for?

The standard length seems to be 4 weeks or 30 days. Some more experience users will go as long as six (6) weeks. Six (6) weeks can be done safely. There's no need to go over that amount.


*

----------


## jamyjamjr

ur either being tricked or your the one doing the tricking...

wouldn't waste my time with it

----------


## DiamondDeuce

> ur either being tricked or your the one doing the tricking...
> 
> wouldn't waste my time with it


No I'm not trying to trick anyone. I just read up about these at "another message board". And it supposed to be all the rave.

I was looking to get some 2nd and 3rd opinions before dropping my hard earned cash down.

Can you explain what is not so good about these products?

----------


## Big

I moved this to the correct section. As for being "all the rave", I've never even heard of either one.

----------


## DiamondDeuce

It is supposed to be similiar to Masteron 

*Here is the chemical structure of Masteron:*

2 alpha, methyl-17B-hydroxy-5 alpha-androstan-3-one


*Beastdrol*

2 alpha, 17a-Dimethyl-17B-hydroxy-5 alpha-androstan-3-one

----------


## Big

As with most supplements, that sounds like a lot of marketing bs. In many cases a slight difference in chemical structure makes the difference between something that works and something that doesn't. People tend to think that if the chemical difference is minimal then then applied effective difference is also minimal. Not so.

----------


## DBG

> As with most supplements, that sounds like a lot of marketing bs. In many cases a slight difference in chemical structure makes the difference between something that works and something that doesn't. People tend to think that if the chemical difference is minimal then then applied effective difference is also minimal. Not so.


Or, if you actually understand what you are looking at, it is a superdrol clone.

If you look at the chemical structure, you realize that it is methyldrostanolone or methylated masteron .

This very same methylated (alkylated, same thing) alteration is done to EQ to create dbol .

*It is a real AAS in every sense of the word.* That is not a lie, and anyone with any bit of knowledge about chemical structure understands that. Nobody can publish an article saying it is a real steroid . It keeps big brother off the manufacturer's ass, which is the very reason the original Superdrol was discontinued.



It's not marketing BS. If you are a superdrol fan, you will love this product. If you want big gains, this product ill bring that. If you are under 21, stay the hell from it, it is not for you.



As for dieselbolan, dieselbolan is a Phera-plex clone with LMG added to reduce any bloat.



I signed up to bring some more understanding to the questions about the products. In fact, I wrote that article myself about superdrol before beastdrol was ever even a product. I allowed the company, needtobuildmuscle . com to use my write up for their brand free with minor adjustments for legal reasons such as keeping out the fact that it is a real steroid.

Nothing I said was untrue or over hyped. At the time I wrote the article, there was zero interest in it for me for personal gain. There still isn't. I'm not an affiliate of the company. People that have used a high quality superdrol clone, or the original, know the impressive results it can bring. Strength gains are incredible, as any superdrol lover will agree.


A real PCT is required. Real PCT drugs, along with effective OTC products.

The manufacturer for beastdrol had the product tested by a 3rd party testing lab and it came out 98% pure. No dosing issues. It is high quality


So, there are the facts. No lies, no deception. Dishonesty is not one of my attributes nor do I appreciate or respect people who do lie or decieve for personal gain.

----------


## ftp

> Or, if you actually understand what you are looking at, it is a superdrol clone.
> 
> If you look at the chemical structure, you realize that it is methyldrostanolone or methylated masteron .
> 
> This very same methylated (alkylated, same thing) alteration is done to EQ to create dbol .
> 
> *It is a real AAS in every sense of the word.* That is not a lie, and anyone with any bit of knowledge about chemical structure understands that. Nobody can publish an article saying it is a real steroid . It keeps big brother off the manufacturer's ass, which is the very reason the original Superdrol was discontinued.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! way to be discreet about who you are! get back to elite fitness and push your products on that board.. nobody bashed your product, but just stated the truth.. the write up sounds so marketed and blown up.. you have 1 post and know everything about this product.. and you even claim how amazing it is lol!!! please grow up and stop making up user names to defend your product.. if ppl want they will try it.. but why when there are so many other legit proven companies? 
guys this is a member from elite fitness who pushes his product ANY second he can! on EF if somebody asks about ANY PH and he and the rest of his cattle all jump in and swear by "his" products.. its so comical to see that you have to had over to EF and see how much he pushes his shit and how much he brainwashes poor 19 year olds trying to get big.. this really pisses me off..

----------


## jamyjamjr

seriously.. uv got marketing written all over you man... nice try!!!!

----------


## spywizard

hahah.. you guys..

Yes the products work..

full blown PCT is required.. 

the diesel is dbol without the bloat...

Once in a while there comes a small company that actually puts out a good product.. this just happens to be one of those times..

----------


## AdamGH

i tend not to trust people who dont contribute to this forum at least. 1 post isnt enough for me, sorry! :Smilie:

----------


## DiamondDeuce

> seriously.. uv got marketing written all over you man... nice try!!!!


Well considering that I only have a couple of posts on *THIS* board... I understand where you are coming from.

But hey I'm not marketing anything. 

I actually came over to this board to a get some different opinions on something that is all.

My questions on this subject have been answered.

----------


## Goodoledad

both products are weak...

I took dieselbolan for 3 weeks...with zero positive results..I stopped short of week 4 for the simple reason that I had no results, why punish my body with "pumps"(which you don't know the term, it is intense muscle aches in your back, but I had them in my entire core)

I'm on week 2 of beastdrol
no increased strength/size/ or endurance...
you get plenty of sides though...my anger is through the roof...tired/lethargic constantly..back/ab pumps most of the day, everyday..

and before anyone jumps on me, my diet is clean...protein intake HIGH...and I train hard as ****...



the main website that pushes this porduct, claims it to be better than D_bol..which is laughable
years ago when i took D-bol and knew nothing about protein and a clean diet, or even intense training...I gained 15lbs off of D-bol in the 1st 2.5 weeks, with barely even trying...

this stuff is a waste of money, save your $$$ for real gear...

----------


## -Ender-

I have not heard of these new wonder drugs! 
I have heard of Animaldrol, Jet-Abolan, and Oxymakeyouafreakingmonster!
You can pick them up at anywhere and they work awesome.
I've got a buddy on them for 3 weeks and he is seven inches taller now.
must have gained 185 pounds too. 

he had to get a new truck with a diesel just to get himself to the gym.

----------


## -Ender-

And his teeth are swole too man!
It's like he's growing fangs!! I'd post pics when I find my camera... but I'm betting that JBM will beat me to it.

----------


## spywizard

> both products are weak...
> 
> I took dieselbolan for 3 weeks...with zero positive results..I stopped short of week 4 for the simple reason that I had no results, why punish my body with "pumps"(which you don't know the term, it is intense muscle aches in your back, but I had them in my entire core)
> 
> I'm on week 2 of beastdrol
> no increased strength/size/ or endurance...
> you get plenty of sides though...my anger is through the roof...tired/lethargic constantly..back/ab pumps most of the day, everyday..
> 
> and before anyone jumps on me, my diet is clean...protein intake HIGH...and I train hard as ****...
> ...


are u a woman?? 

if the product didn't work, I guess the 10 lbs i gained the 1st week was all in my head.. 

But you are such a valued asset to this site, i'll bow to your experience since we wouldn't want to debate all the good things you do here..

----------

